# Frio, Neve e Geada 14-18 Dezembro 2007



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 10:04)

Bom dia! Em minha casa tive uma mínima de -4,3ºC. Fui dar a habitual voltinha no carro por volta das 08h e o cenário era muito parecido ao de novembro passado. Em Gimonde registei lá -11,5ºC e o rio tinha uma camada de gelo por cima:












De resto a geada não era muito visivel na vegetação devido à humidade baixa, excepto em alguns locais.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 11:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*

Por aqui já vou com 2ºC, mas nos locais à sombra a geada vai manter-se todo o dia.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 16:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*

Nos locais mais abrigados mais parece que caiu neve...


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2007 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*

Boas pessoal!

Registei uma mínima de -2.2ºC .
O interessante de hoje tal como foi referido no fórum é a dificuldade em que a temperatura suba, ainda estão apenas 5.2ºC 

Às 13:00 a geada ainda se aguenta em grande no jardim da minha casa...


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 09:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*

Bons dias! Tive uma mínima de -5,6ºC e igualei a mínima do ano. Neste momento tenho -5,1ºC, 73% hr e 1024 hPa.

Com o carro o mínimo que registei foi -12,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 09:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*

Também estive no Sabor, mas mais a montante.

Hoje até deu para caminhar sobre as águas


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

*Re: Frio em Portugal 14-18 Dezembro 2007*

A geada tem-se mantido e acumulado durante todos estes dias em zonas onde não bate o sol, esta foto foi tirada esta tarde por volta das 16h:


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

*Re: Frio em Portugal 14-18 Dezembro 2007*

Bragança, Gimonde e o já famoso Rio Sabor congelado hoje no Telejornal da SIC:

[SAPO]VaywBgIQ0N6kdZ12C079[/SAPO]

O corajoso que caminha sobre o rio será o nosso Dan ?


----------

